# A good ride in WA in late April/ May?



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

What would y'all recommend as a good ride through the back end of April or May? Am looking at something that's 60 miles to a century....


----------



## phatd97 (Sep 11, 2011)

There is a 25/50/75/100 miler in Richland on May 12. The first 25 is meh, but nicer on the rest.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Spokane Lilac Century is April 29th. Never been, but the guys at North Division bike shop know what they're doing... so I bet it is good.

North Division Bicycle Shop Lilac Century Home Page


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks, guys. April 29th and May 12th might be enough time to let me do both. Never been out to Eastern Washington so it might be nice to explore that part of the state.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

April 21 in the Skagit Valley... 20/40/60 mi

31st Annual Tulip Pedal


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

Daffodil classic is April 15th in Orting


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The Lilac Century is a terrific ride! There are 15, 25' 50, 66 and 100 mile rides. Well run, well supported, it goes through some beautiful country.


----------

